# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  MAC rendering vs. Cement rendering

## Fairlight34

We would like to render our house and are thinking of choosing MAC rendering over cement rendering. Of course MAC rendering is more expensive but I think it gives a better finish. But has anyone heard of any technical issues or disasters with using MAC rendering and also are their different qualities of MAC rendering? i.e. Taubmans vs. MAC brand? Which one do people recommend?  Thanks for all the advice, this is a tough and expensive decision.

----------


## boo

I'm considering render at the moment too - I can't add to the knowledge base here, but could you elaborate a little pls Fairlight? 
I assume you are meaning textured render vs. your everyday cement render, right? 
Could you advise what you've found out so far re: cost comparison for starters? 
thx heaps.

----------

